# Anesthesia Crosswalk for CPT 58970



## aadair (Jan 22, 2016)

Our office provides anesthesia for fertility patients and provides anesthesia for patients undergoing egg retrievals. For many years we have used CPT 58970 which crosswalked only to ASA 00840 for 6 base units. This year, there are now 2 crosswalks, 00940 for 3 base units and 00840 as an alternate. I am seeking advice that the crosswalk for these egg retrievals would still be 00840. 00940 vaginal procedures including the labia, vagina and endometrium. Even though a vaginal approach is used, is my thinking correct that the retrieval goes beyond the endometrium to the ovary which is in the peritoneum and, therefore, 00840 is the correct crosswalk. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------

